# New York is insane



## xPeriaTX (Sep 10, 2016)

80 Eighth Avenue

In any other city a building like that would be a historical gem, something shown in the postcard, stamp.

But in NYC it is just a John Doe with most people hardly note it.


----------



## Sauter (Jan 9, 2010)

I thought this was a thread about demolition...bihh


----------



## Yankees12 (Mar 20, 2017)

I suppose you're right - I've lived in or around New York my entire life, and literally have never once noticed that building's design before. I know exactly what building it is, looking at it, but always figured it was a fairly generic mid-30s highrise when looking at it from street level.

Granted, most of the detailing at the top isn't easily visible at street level, so most pedestrians are just seeing a standard brick facade.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

There's a New York, Chicago appreciation thread on this section of the forum, go find it and post there.


----------

